# Not How to Tint Your Own Windows



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

rookie mistake, you always move the ground away from your workplace...


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Jacque8080 said:


> Don't watch a few youtube videos and think it is super easy. I managed to do okay with the 4 little quarter windows. Don't try the rear windshield as your first ever window. Don't attach the top of the side roll up window first. Don't drop the tint on the ground.
> 
> I like to learn and try new things. But I'm not sure it's worth it.


Agreed  I've watched videos, tried numerous times to tint my own windows. 
Ended up blaming the tint, windows, tools, weather and the music I was listening too. Maybe I was holding my tongue wrong or something 

So yeah, I have no patience for it. Kudos to those who have learned to do it in their sleep.


----------

